# le temps court (courir)



## Begogna

Hola!
Alguien sabe que quiere decir exactamente "le temps qui court"?
Lo he oído en una canción de Les enfoirés 2006.

Y ya de paso, por qué se pone "le" en singular, y "temps" en plural? La palabra temp sin s no existe?

Gracias!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Textualmente, *le temps qui court* es *el tiempo* (que)* pasa. *
El título en español de esta canción podría por lo tanto ser: *el paso del tiempo.* 

En cuanto a la palabra *temps*, en efecto, es invariable y se escribe siempre con *s* al final. Para tu tranquilidad, *Begogna*, en francés existen muy pocas palabras con esta característica. 

saludos


----------



## geve

Víctor Pérez said:


> Textualmente, *le temps qui court* es *el tiempo* (que)* pasa. *


...rápidamente. 

Si le temps *court *(du verbe "courir"), c'est qu'il passe très vite. Sinon, ce serait juste "le temps qui passe".


----------



## Begogna

Ah... je savais pas que c'etait du verbe courir 
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## dorrego

Estoy de acuerdo con Victor. Pero difiero en la traducción de *court*, porque si decimos que el tiempo pasa es normal, pero lo que se quiere decir es que el tiempo corre, o sea, que va muy rápido que avanza velozmente.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Sin duda alguna, *Geve* y *Dorrego* tienen razón. 

Lo que ocurre es que entre *le temps qui court* (el de la consulta) y *le temps court* (el de Gève) puede haber un ligero matiz de velocidad, el segundo siendo más rápido que el primero. Razón por la cual he preferido su paso (que ya es rápido, creedme) a su carrera (me pregunto si es solo una apreciación muy personal o si alguién más tiene esta impresión).

¡Madre mía, cuánta prisa! Con los años, ya veréis que hacemos lo imposible por ralentizar el tiempo...


----------



## geve

Víctor Pérez said:


> Lo que ocurre es que entre *le temps qui court* (el de la consulta) y *le temps court* (el de Gève) puede haber un ligero matiz de velocidad, el segundo siendo más rápido que el primero.


Oui, je suis d'accord avec ça. D'ailleurs, le temps peut *filer* aussi, c'est encore plus rapide.


Víctor Pérez said:


> Razón por la cual he preferido su paso (que ya es rápido, creedme) a su carrera (me pregunto si es solo una apreciación muy personal o si alguién más tiene esta impresión).


Le temps passe rapidement en français aussi , néanmoins le temps qui court va plus vite que le temps qui se contente de passer. 
Mais peut-être que "pasar" véhicule plus de vitesse que "passer" ? 
Est-ce que le temps peut courir en espagnol ? (correr?)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit



geve said:


> Est-ce que le temps peut courir en espagnol ? (correr?)


 
Ici:
- El tiempo corre que vuela (expression consacrée)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Begogna

En español se suele decir "el tiempo vuela". "El tiemp corre" se entiende, pero no suena bien, no se usa.
El tiempo pasa es simplemente eso, que pasa. Supongo que será equivalente a "le temps passe".

Bonne nuit a tous!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Le temps va et court aussi ici... (un classique)


----------



## faiza

Por favor, alguien me puede ayudar a traducir "en relation avec le temps court"del frances al espanol ? 
 aqui esta la frase...
 gracias
 Fai
 Les explications de ce comportement, avancées par Popper et al. (2005), sont en relation avec le temps court d’intervention des décideurs 

 Las explicaciones de este comportamiento, estipulado por Popper et al. (2005), están relacionados con ........de intervención de los responsables


----------



## chics

Buenos días y bienvenido al foro.

*Et al.* significa (Popper) y otros autores/investigadores, normalmente son de su equipo. Si no recuerdo mal, en castellano también ponemos _et al.,_ que viene del latín.

Entiendo que la traducción en tu frase es algo del tipo:
..., están relacionados con el corto/breve tiempo de intervención por parte de los responsables/que toman decisiones.

Espero que te sirva de ayuda.

Un saludo.


----------



## totor

chics said:


> Si no recuerdo mal, en castellano también ponemos _et al.,_ que viene del latín.



Normalmente, en español se pone *y otros*, pero en realidad eso depende de decisiones editoriales.

En cuanto a la traducción, la de Chics me parece perfecta.


----------



## chics

totor said:


> Normalmente, en español se pone *y otros*, pero en realidad eso depende de decisiones editoriales.


 
Yo lo he visto en artículos de investigación, pero ahora que pienso eran en inglés, hehe... así que me añado al "y otros".


----------



## faiza

super gracias por tu ayuda !!!

saluditos desde paris 
fai


----------



## Begogna

Hola a todos!
Salut à tous!

Alguien me puede ayudar a traducir la expresión "el tiempo vuela"?
Est-ce que quelqu'un peux m'aider traduire l'expression "el tiempo vuela"?

Gracias!
Merci!


----------



## funramp

Dame mas contexto???


----------



## Begogna

Pues es una expresión que se utiliza para remarcar lo rápido que pasa el tiempo. Me parece que en francés se puede decir "le temps court". ¿Es así?

Gracias!


----------



## Yul

Bonjour Martine
Aussi ou peut-être, se pourrait-il que l'expression soit : "El tiempo no corre , vuela" ?
Yul


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Tu as raison Yul mais dans l'exemple que je donne (¡Cómo corre el tiempo!) il y a elipse:
- el tiempo corre (tanto) que vuela.

Je crois que tu confonds avec: 
- El que no corre vuela ce qui significa qu'il faut être plus que malin pour arriver au but avant les autres.
Il y a un fil sur ce thème dans le Solo español.

Il serait intéressant d'en ouvrir un pour savoir comment on peut le traduire en français.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Yul

Merci,Cintia. 
Tes réponses sont toujours très bien documentées.
Yul


----------

